# Feds Arrest Man for Alleged Threats to Kill Ferguson Ex-Cop Darren Wilson



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Well he only had to make 3 serious threats to kill Darren Wilson and have an ISIS flag on his facebook page for someone to say hey he is threading to kill someone and his family, maybe we should do something about it...

https://gma.yahoo.com/feds-arrest-m...rguson-ex-005007497--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Shooter, those feds are really on top of the situation huh? Holder and crew in action. I'm surprised Holder didn't offer to sell the guy some automatic weapons.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let's see if the looters and arsonists get arrested.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I heard on hannity the other day that they are reviewing all the footage from the rioting to ID as many of the thugs as possible and bring charges against them. Also heard that they are considering charging Browns stepfather with inciting a riot.

Time will tell if it's true. I hope they get every last one of those thugs.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> *I heard on hannity* the other day that they are reviewing all the footage from the rioting to ID as many of the thugs as possible and bring charges against them. Also heard that they are considering charging Browns stepfather with inciting a riot.
> 
> Time will tell if it's true. I hope they get every last one of those thugs.


lol Not usually my idea of a good news source but I hope this is true. hehe


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Why did the Feds have to arrest him. Are the state and local boys too stupid and lazy to do it??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Why did the Feds have to arrest him. Are the state and local boys too stupid and lazy to do it??


It appears to ole Slippy that the State of Missouri is being led by a namby pamby suck up governor who is too stupid, lazy AND afraid of the DOJ and White House resident. So Yes to your second question.

As to the Feds arresting him, they plan on loaning him out to ISIS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make no mistake Obama will use Holder to keep up the attacks. Don't listen to their words watch what they do.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Why did the Feds have to arrest him. Are the state and local boys too stupid and lazy to do it??


Because doing what he did is a federal crime, not necessarily a state crime.

The key words are "interstate commerce" which makes it an FBI case.

Threatening the life of a citizen of another state may or may not be a crime in the state you or I are in, but using interstate commerce (the internet) gives the G-Men jurisdiction and it most certainly is a Federal crime.

That's why when I see posts threatening the president with physical harm, I think "yeah, bubba, y'all better hope the Feds don't get pissed at you because that is a felony." Not a good idea to threaten the life of the POTUS, ESPECIALLY on the internet.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Besides, check out what this dirtbag was saying... he wants to shoot the cops wife and kids... really? 

Somebody that stupid needs some time to sit in isolation and re-consider his idea... like 5-10 years worth of time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Besides, check out what this dirtbag was saying... he wants to shoot the cops wife and kids... really?
> 
> Somebody that stupid needs some time to sit in isolation and re-consider his idea... like 5-10 years worth of time.


 Nope they will never do anything, he was justified in his anger towards the evil whites. We have seen it time and time again.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm very disappointed in Jay Nixon. He was allowed to rise on dope and dope money yet he pays back by coddling street trash for dc. Empty after all.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I can just see the guys defense, they only arrested me because I am black and Islamic....


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Because doing what he did is a federal crime, not necessarily a state crime.
> 
> The key words are "interstate commerce" which makes it an FBI case.
> 
> ...


Can't think of a single state that doesn't have a law regarding 'terroristic threat'. Under that law state, county or city could have arrested him.
Seems the LEO's and Governor of the state have their noses to far up odumbosama's a** to do their job!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel very bad for him and his family (Darren wilson) there is no where in the world he can go and be safe and make a living. its a shame


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

He should legally change his name. But he's going to have to move if he wants to live a normal life, and that probably means out of state or most certainly out of the metro St Louis area. Damn shame and this Darian Johnson thug is to blame for his initial lie.


----------

